# Roy Jones Jr. Vs John Ruiz



## GouRonin (Mar 2, 2003)

The battle of the light-heavy vs the heavy is over and Jones pulls off a point win.

As much as I did not want to see him win the guy took what tools he had and looked at the rules and his skills and Ruiz's skills and put the whole package together and pulls off an incredible feat.

Will he go after Chris Bryd now?

Time will tell.


----------



## Baoquan (Mar 2, 2003)

Yep, he boxed out the win....and he picked the perfect heavyweight title holder to do it with. I don't  think he'll go after Byrd - he'll fight some lower ranked (relative) unkowns, then retire a world champ.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 2, 2003)

I admit I was one of those doubting Thomases that thought the bout would be over in five with Roy Jones Jr. on his back, dazed looking up at the lights. Weren't we wrong! Jones was able to control the fight with Ruiz from the beginning. 

Now, if it _WOULD_ have been Lennox Lewis in the ring instead of Ruiz, then Jones *would* have been on his back looking up at the lights as he was being counted out.

In any event, I think that Roy Jones has a legitimate claim to be called the currently best pound for pound fighter in boxing ... :boxing:


----------



## Warrior42 (Mar 2, 2003)

I thought that Roy Jones Jr. gave John Ruiz a boxing lesson. I would love to see Jones fight Chris Byrd and win. He would then have 2/3 of the heavyweight crown. But a fight against Lennox Lewis or any of the high profile heavyweights would certainly be entertaining to say the least.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Mar 3, 2003)

Roy Jones, Jr. is an amazing athlete.  If he does fight another heavy weight, he should try to fight Chris Byrd.  Guys like Lennox Lewis and the Klitchko brothers should be in a different weight class because they are so big.  Lennox or Wlad would probably be too much for Roy.  There should be a super heavyweight division like the amateurs -- perhaps starting at 230lbs.

Peace,


----------



## Baoquan (Mar 3, 2003)

There is no doubt RJJ is an incredible athlete - he fought a title defense and played a game of semi-pro roundball the same day - and did it easy. He is one of the finest, if not the finest, boxer on the planet.

But, yep, those guys are SOOO damn big....


----------



## JDenz (Mar 3, 2003)

it was good to see a skill guy kick butt.  He was talking about retiring right now in the two interviews i read


----------



## Posiview (Mar 6, 2003)

Jones vs Lewis!!!!  Match over in under 3 minutes.

Lewis hands up and Jones on his ar$e!!!

:soapbox: 

Andy Sheader


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 6, 2003)

Why would Jones bother going after Lewis? If I was him I would look at Chris Bryd next. It's a unification title to boot.

Lewis ought to be fighting Wladimir this weekend instead of Wladimir fighting Corrie Sanders.


----------



## ace (Mar 14, 2003)

He Challenged Evander Holyfied
& Would Like The Fight to be Held in M.S.G.

Roy Jones jr Is a Great Fighter & a Smartone
No Matter what Happens from here 
He has set him self amongest
The greates Boxers in The world.

No one can take that from Him.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *He Challenged Evander Holyfied
> & Would Like The Fight to be Held in M.S.G.
> 
> ...



No arguments here, and you're right about that *ace*... :asian:


----------

